

Ask HN: Tips for flying ?  - hajrice

Recently a fellow HN member posted an interesting article regarding hot to sleep on a long haul flight(http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1410258).<p>I'm 17, and have a flight(Sarajevo-Munchen-Newyork-Jacksonville) in 3 days. I'd really love to hear your tips/tricks/hacks for flying.
======
grayrest
As you fall, be sure to miss the ground.

